# Poole to Swanage



## littleowl (Aug 17, 2015)

Via Sandbanks and Jurassic Cliffs. Visiting our Son and Family last week.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2015)

Just beautiful, Littleowl. I grew up by the sea, and love to sail. I also love the cliffs, are the white markings chalk?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2015)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## littleowl (Aug 17, 2015)

Shalima.
Yes the Jurassic cliffs are chalk.
Fossils of Millions of years are found there.
I believe Fossil hunting started at the cliffs by a woman in Victorian times.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 17, 2015)

Stunning pictures, littleowl. Those cliffs are beautiful.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the information Littleowl. I would love to visit the cliffs and hunt for fossils.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2015)

Beautiful Littleowl, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful Littleowl, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2015)

Dorset is such a beautiful coastline


----------

